# hilfe ...reason startet nicht mehr nach cubase installation



## SILT (13. September 2004)

hab n prob habe cubase installiert und wenn ich jetzt reason öffne kommt
"can not open ReWire2 System Please make sure you have the right ReWire Version installed" und dann schliesst es sich wieder

HELPPP


----------



## Da Damn Cam (13. September 2004)

komisch bei mir  es..mhh hast du bei der installation von cubase..nur wild drauf rum geklickt oda so..anders kann ich es mir net vorstellen...mehr info


----------



## SILT (13. September 2004)

ja eigentlich schon ...halt immer auf "weiter" gedrückt...


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (14. September 2004)

Link Verfolgen


----------

